# Level Halfpipe glove review



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I finally got to try these out. These are my first pair of real gloves. Befor this I only had the $20 ones from Target. It was 25-32 degrees out and mostly sunny. I rode with out the liners in. I didn't know it was possible to have my hands this comfortable while boarding. My hands never got sweaty, or wet. Only time they got cold was when I had to use the rope tow which is basicly like holding onto ice. Even then they warmed back up in a minute. The palms had great grip. I didn't take any large falls but on my small falls the bio-mex was awesome and made it a zero impact. My wrists are pretty sensitive from over a decade skating with no protection so that surprised me. As far as comfort, most of the time I didn't even notice I was wearing anything special. My only complaint is that the bio-mex doesn't stay in the glove. That becomes annoying when you take a break and have one more thing to take off/put on and more things to keep track of. They are expensive but I feel they are worth it.


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Got some of these boxed up under the christmas tree waiting for me. 

Broken my wrist twice boarding and I'm pretty psyched to finally get a glove with real wrist protection.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

How dry do you think these things would stay? 

I have some older half-pipes that I got from ebay for like $20 (great deal) but they don't have goretex and tend to soak through if I have too much contact with the snow.

Also, I rode for about 5 hours in the rain a few days ago and they were literally soaked all the way through: both liners, totally and completely wet...they were like heavy with water. 

Do you think these new halfpipes (with the goretex) would handle that kind of wet weather a little better?

I'm probably going to get the new ones regardless but just curious


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Compaired to something old and without goretex I can only imagin it would be a huge improvement. When it comes to my expirience with the waterproofing I couldn't be happier. It wasn't a sluchy day or anything but the tow rope is always horribly wet. I don't know what your idea of a tow rope is but our is nothing more then a large diameter rope. No handles and it just drags in the snow when there is nobody on it. Holding it for the 1 minute ride would make my hands cold but in no way wet.


----------

